# How to disassemble a mini-jet 404?



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

just pull off the strainer that you have been scrubbing; there should be indentations on the body of the powerhead that will allow you to so. then, pry apart the clips that hold the nozzle and pull it out. you'll then see the impeller. use a pair of pliers to pull out the impeller. use a q-tip or some such to clean out the impeller well (the impeller shaft cannot be removed). reverse to reassemble.


----------



## bence (Nov 25, 2017)

milesm said:


> just pull off the strainer that you have been scrubbing; there should be indentations on the body of the powerhead that will allow you to so. then, pry apart the clips that hold the nozzle and pull it out. you'll then see the impeller. use a pair of pliers to pull out the impeller. use a q-tip or some such to clean out the impeller well (the impeller shaft cannot be removed). reverse to reassemble.


Milesm, 
I know it has been many years since your post. I would love to fix my pump as it is no longer available. 
Does the slider pull away from the pump or slide left or right.
Thank you in advance, 
Bence


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

it pulls away from the body.


----------

